# New bottle dump



## Tombstone Brick (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## Tombstone Brick (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## Tombstone Brick (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## Tombstone Brick (Mar 25, 2018)

I always find lots of coal in these old dumps.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 26, 2018)

Looking good, there.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 26, 2018)

Congrats, what age would you date those? LEON.


----------



## Tombstone Brick (Mar 27, 2018)

1890


----------



## Tombstone Brick (Mar 27, 2018)

New finds today


----------



## Tombstone Brick (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Tombstone Brick (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Tony AZ (Mar 28, 2018)

Looks like your finding some older bottles now !!


----------



## Tombstone Brick (Mar 30, 2018)

Thanks Tony!


----------

